# Funny little mini pup!



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Kaylee is the same way! I noticed she would eat from a bowl very cautiously all the while baring her teeth like she was being challenged. Strange behavior. It finally clicked that she did not like food to touch her lips. After battling through her food this way she would lose her appetite and walk away. I started putting her food on a flat plate in little lumps all the way around the plate. Problem solved - she now eats all her food!

Glad you found the solution to Tia's eating preferences early on.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I wonder if it is a small poodle thing as my standard Billy is very greedy and scoffs his food down off any bowl! I don't remember my little toy Toby being like that! Perhaps it's girls!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> I wonder if it is a small poodle thing as my standard Billy is very greedy and scoffs his food down off any bowl! I don't remember my little toy Toby being like that! Perhaps it's girls!


Yes, it is very much a small poodle thing - but if a debate on if it is nature or nurture begins, I don't want to read this thread anymore lol!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Carrie-e;671081[B said:


> ]I wonder if it is a small poodle thing [/B]as my standard Billy is very greedy and scoffs his food down off any bowl! I don't remember my little toy Toby being like that! Perhaps it's girls!


My mpoo eats out of a stainless steel bowl and gobbles up every morsel. He's always been an enthusiastic eater. I also use a Kong Wobbler to dispense kibble and/or treats. Don't know if you are familiar with it? Here's a demo video on it.




(I have videos of Chagall enjoying his Wobbler, but I'll spare you those!)


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> My mpoo eats out of a stainless steel bowl and gobbles up every morsel. He's always been an enthusiastic eater. I also use a Kong Wobbler to dispense kibble and/or treats. Don't know if you are familiar with it? Here's a demo video on it.
> KONG Wobbler Dog Toy - YouTube
> (I have videos of Chagall enjoying his Wobbler, but I'll spare you those!)


Those are the videos I want to see! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

calarche said:


> Those are the videos I want to see!


Okay, here's some Kong Wobbler action in the basement (a.k.a., "the bowel" of our home).


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I love the way it bounces up again! Billy managed to chew a bit off a red kong,thought they were indestructible!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Carrie-e said:


> I love the way it bounces up again! Billy managed to chew a bit off a red kong,thought they were indestructible!


The Wobbler is made out of a different kind of material than the rubbery kongs, more hard plastic like. It is fun how it bounces, but it can also bang the dickens out of your baseboards, walls and tile and wood floors, that's why I rather Chagall have at it in the carpeted basement.  The black rubbery kong called "extreme," I think, is supposedly more rugged and stands-up to more aggressive chewers. I know other poodles--both minis and standards-- who have destroyed the red ones!

I have the most luck with the "indestructible" toys from West Paw for Chagall. He has mighty choppers for a smallish dog! :becky:Dog Toys | West Paw Design


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Oh yes! I found the jackpot of Chagall videos! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

From the time I brought Molly home at 16weeks, til now at 18months, I have still have never seen her get really excited over food! She is just not food motivated! AND she is weird about what she eats off of too! Her kibble is in a stainless steel bowl and she will take a few pieces at a time out of the bowl and put them on the floor to eat( when she wants it at all!) She will not eat out of a deep bowl at all. (No, she doesn't wear tags that clang against her bowl!) I tried ceramic and plastic too. 
In the a.m. she gets dehydrated raw that I add additional goodies to, to tempt her, but even then she'll take a few bites and walk away......even though she has gone the whole night without even a treat. She is NOT an ethusiastic eater, but eats when she is hungry
so I don't worry about it since she is good weight wise. She WILL eat her raw chicken leg or wing without pause though, but does so very leisurely! I prefer to think she 'savors' her food LOL!!! Oh yeah, she likes her wet food on a plate! (no bowl)


----------

